# Yellowstone Bound!!!



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The much anticipated (at our house anyway) road trip to the world's largest active caldara/volcano is less than 24 hrs away. We are far from ready too (normal).

Overnight in Spokane, then in Montana and then West Yellowstone for the week and retrace our steps. Everyone is really looking forward to getting away for a while.

Needless to say, not getting a lot done here at work (can you tell by the number of posts?) I actually feel a little guilty being here at work (a lot of spare time this week) while mama and the kids are at home furiously trying to get things ready. I feel bad enough I think I'll take an extended lunch, kick back and read the paper. Yup, this is the crunch before the trip - a tough time preparing for the trip. Might even have to work late! HA!









BBB

PS - Caroline, if you read this - I really am busy! I just was pretending for the forum folks. Really!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your trip, I love the anticipation of leaving.

Mike


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

Good luck and have fun in Yellowstone. Hope you get a chance to view the Tetons also, if you do the ferry to Hidden Falls on Jenny Lake is a must. The Lamar River Valley in NE Yellowstone is great wildlife viewing. Great oppertunity to see wolf and bear.
Jeff&dort


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip Brian & Clan!

You may be able to write the whole thing off, if you claim it as a scouting trip for the National Rally! Huh? Huh? (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)

Be safe, and as always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

GREAT TRIP IDEA... we will be there later this month... we depart Virginia next Thursday and 6 days later will arrive at West Yellowstone for 4 nights... we will then head to Couer D' Alene and then 4 more nights in Leavenworth, WA on the Icicle River... ultimate destination is Whidbey Island... should be fun!

Have a great trip and post any recommendations if you get the chance... we will be checking in along the way...

Thanks
Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, and I thought our trip was ambitious.

You'll enjoy Icicle Creek and Leavenworth (or maybe you already know that). Great place in the fall.

Widbey is cool too. Going to camp at Deception Pass or headed for the NAS?

BBB

PS - We most definitely will make a trip down to the Tetons. Signal Mt is on the list - I'll have to look into the ferry.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

brian & family action 
have a wonderful trip and be safe.

darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Pet a bear for me. I love Yellowstone!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jeff&Dort said:


> The Lamar River Valley in NE Yellowstone is great wildlife viewing. Great oppertunity to see wolf and bear.
> Jeff&dort
> [snapback]49045[/snapback]​


I agree...I spent many-a-mornings up before sunrise, and into the truck to make it to LAMAR to spot/hear the wolves.

Next summer...I'll be back!









Enjoy and safe driving/camping BBB!


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Safe journey!
H.


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Jeff&Dort said:
> 
> 
> > The Lamar River Valley in NE Yellowstone is great wildlife viewing.Â Great oppertunity to see wolf and bear.
> ...


NDJollymon, WE GOTTA meet, not only have we seemed to have traveled the same paths but we also enjoyed the same sights. Oh and by the way you said you new a guy that painted Flagg Ranch, well I worked there in the mid 70s when it was closer to the river. I got a go now, its our swingover and I need to report to work by 5:30 AM
Jeff&Dort


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Headed to NAS... looking forward to the trip! We love Leavanworth... that was where we cut our teeth with a rental Chalet popup and that trip made us buy our first popup... we are very much looking forward the cross country move minus the set up and breakdown of a pup...

We love to camp at Fort Ebey on Whidbey... there are only a few full hook up sites but the sites are huge and private and in the woods... maybe we can hook up out there sometime... have a good trip!

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, we're off!

May check in - the camp has wifi - but if we don't, see you all in about 10 days!

Happy posting.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jeff&Dort

So true. Hopefully, I'll get more vacation in next season!


----------

